# A longtime customer is really FED UP with DirecTV



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Having been with them for 11 1/2 years and paying well over $200/month (9 receivers, several sports packages, etc.) with them, I have REALLY had it with DirecTV. Their monthly incompetence and yes, outright stupidity, has amazed even this grizzled veteran.

Two recent examples...

Last month, I sit down to watch the first round of the NCAA Tournament on my Mega March Madness (MMM) package. I was unable to catch Thursday's games but was sitting down to watch Friday's games. Imagine my surprise when all my channels are getting 721. On all receivers. I go to DirecTV.com to refresh my signal--nothing. So I call DirecTV and am amazingly told that I don't subscribe to the MMM package. Uh, yes I do. I have had it ever since it premiered many years ago on DirecTV. Furthermore, I was looking at my account online and in the March 9, 2009 bill, there it was: the $69 charge for the MMM package.

The idiot on the line proceeds to tell me _while I'm looking at the line item charge of $69_ that I *DON'T* get the package because elsewhere on the bill it says "auto-renewal no payment due," and that what I was looking at was not a line item charge. I get furious and tell him to grab his calculator and add up all the charges on the right side of the invoice, including the $69 MMM charge, and he will find that they equal the TOTAL DUE on the bill. He does so but unbelievably STILL maintains that I don't get the MMM package. I demand to talk to a supervisor who eventually then confirms that I _was _charged for the package and should be getting it, so it's promptly turned back on. However, no offer of any reimbursement for the fact that my family missed the whole first day of the tournament (they, of course, never told me; I found out myself when I sat down on that Friday to watch).

Now flash forward to this month. I sit down to watch some games on the MLB Extra Innings package and I notice that all my SD feeds are present, like today's games, but all my HD feeds of these games are grayed out and show ext. 721 when I tune to them. I refresh my services and, of course, nothing happens, so off to the phone I go. I'm told an amazing number of stupid things this time as well.

First, I'm told that those channels (*ALL* the HD ones) are blacked out and that DirecTV doesn't control blackouts; therefore, I can't watch them. So I ask the dingbat on the phone: then why can I watch all the SD feeds, and why are *ALL *of the HD feeds blacked out? DirecTV doesn't black out *EVERY *HD feed only of the games but leave the SD feeds on. Well, the imbecile cannot answer that, so she puts me on hold, goes to probably take a pee and have a smoke, then comes back to tell me this incredible wacker: "The league has pulled all those 19 channels from the guide. We have no control over those. All the regional sports networks were pulled from the league and are not viewable."

At this asinine comment I blew up and demanded to speak to a supervisor. The lunkhead becomes rather indignant, puts me on hold, then tells me that the HD channels aren't there because I don't subscribe to the package. Sound familiar? I complained, of course, to which the moron replied that I had them last week because of a free promotion for me but that this week I don't, to which I once again asked why I could watch all the SD feeds but not the HD ones. Incredibly, she tells me that the HD MLB E.I. feeds are extra and that I'd need to pay more for that!

I asked for a supervisor, who eventually came on the line. Meanwhile, I go to my bill online, look at my last few statements, and see the $44.75 MLB E.I. charge on my March invoice but not on my April one. She tells me that the package was deactivated March 17th. I proceed to tell her that of all the sports packages I have, which are several, two of them I've had since day 1: MLB's Extra Innings and the NFL Sunday Ticket, and I've never canceled either. The supervisor reactivates the package then tells me I'll be billed in 4 monthly installments of $44.75. Uh, no, dipstick. I've already been billed for one of those.

So what about not having the MLB E.I. HD channels the last 10 days? All I get is a "We're sorry." Now, I'm not one to demand the store, but this monthly incompetence has gone beyond ridiculous (I haven't gotten into what happened in January and just prior to the end of 2008!).

It's bad enough that they're screwing up left and right. It's worse when they try to make up some bullschit excuse that isn't true, then they have to keep trying others until they figure out what is really the problem.

I can only take so much, and I have to admit, I'm getting closer to telling them to take their service and shove it where the sun doesn't shine!


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like an email to ellen filipak needs to be written. That is all.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I fired off one to Chase Carey. We'll see what happens with that.


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

That is another one I would have emailed to, but I am not that brave, o master.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

To recap:

1. Tuned in to watch MMM and the channels weren't coming in. Called D*. First rep didn't know what they were talking about, but after transferring to a supervisor, it was straightened out. No credit was given for the previous day when I wasn't home to watch them anyway.

2. Tuned in to watch MLB EI. Noticed that none of the HD channels were coming in. Called D*. CSR didn't know squat. Got transfered to a supervisor who was able to activate the HD channels. No credit was given for the previous day days when you either didn't notice HD wasn't coming in, or you weren't watching anyway.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, I would have went off the deep end dealing with all that! Maybe I'll get the opposite when I cancel my Sunday Ticket this year and get it for free instead! I hope they get everything straight for you.


----------



## HawkEye19 (Feb 1, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> To recap:
> 
> 1. Tuned in to watch MMM and the channels weren't coming in. Called D*. First rep didn't know what they were talking about, but after transferring to a supervisor, it was straightened out. No credit was given for the previous day when I wasn't home to watch them anyway.
> 
> 2. Tuned in to watch MLB EI. Noticed that none of the HD channels were coming in. Called D*. CSR didn't know squat. Got transfered to a supervisor who was able to activate the HD channels. No credit was given for the previous day days when you either didn't notice HD wasn't coming in, or you weren't watching anyway.


And the point of this post was what exactly?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> To recap:
> 
> 1. Tuned in to watch MMM and the channels weren't coming in. Called D*. First rep didn't know what they were talking about, but after transferring to a supervisor, it was straightened out. No credit was given for the previous day when I wasn't home to watch them anyway.


I wasn't home to watch them, but my family was unable to see them on the first day. They complained to me, but I figured it was because they didn't know what they were talking about. Little did I know that DirecTV was the one at fault and not my family's lack of intelligence.



> 2. Tuned in to watch MLB EI. Noticed that none of the HD channels were coming in. Called D*. CSR didn't know squat. Got transfered to a supervisor who was able to activate the HD channels. No credit was given for the previous day days when you either didn't notice HD wasn't coming in, or you weren't watching anyway.


See my answer to # 1 above.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your woes Lord Vader....it can be tough breaking in those rookie CSR's sometimes.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Nothing a Force choke can't solve.

Permanently.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HawkEye19 said:


> And the point of this post was what exactly?


The point is that life is all about how you react to things, not the things themselves.

I, too, had to call D* twice in the past week for errors on my bill. First CSR last week didn't know what they were talking about so I thanked them for their time, called back and got someone that took care of me.

Called again today because I had been billed inadvertently for HBO the last week. Got it removed. Did I rant and rave about 1 weeks credit? No, heck we probably watched something. Did I rant a rave about the clueless CSR I got the first time? No, it happens.

I think everyone on this forum realizes there's CSR's that don't know what they're doing (especially someone that's had D* for 11.5 years). You can choose to call back and talk to someone that does or you can choose to get upset and rant and demand supervisors and then come here to post about how so many CSR's are clueless (a fact that everyone already knows).

I didn't receive my Fry's at McDonalds last week. Did I rant a rave and go to the McDonalds forum and start a long post about the fact that I'm fed up? No. I've been going to McDonalds long enough to know that sometimes they screw up. I also know that their front line employees sometimes are clueless. I know that customer service in every industry is at historic lows. But for the services I use (including McDonalds) the positives outweigh the negatives. If they didn't, I wouldn't be a customer.

D* has some negatives (as does every company), but for me (and most of the people here), the positives outweigh them. If that stops being the case, then just move on, but starting threads about poor customer service is a waste of time.

Life's too short to get upset about customer service.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> The point is that life is all about how you react to things, not the things themselves.
> 
> Life's too short to get upset about customer service.


Agree on both points.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> ...starting threads about poor customer service is a waste of time.


Most of the time, I'd agree, and I've never started one when I've experienced poor customer service; but the experiences I mention in this thread, and they were only two examples of many recently, were the straws that broke the camel's back.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Most of the time, I'd agree, and I've never started one when I've experienced poor customer service; but the experiences I mention in this thread, and they were only two examples of many recently, were the straws that broke the camel's back.


....or darkened the light sabre....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> the experiences I mention in this thread, .......... were the straws that broke the camel's back.


So, which is it?



Lord Vader said:


> I'm getting closer to telling them to take their service and shove it where the sun doesn't shine!


Did the camel's back really break or did it just bend? I have a feeling you're not going anywhere.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm generally a defender of DirecTV. Heck, I've been with them for 11 1/2 years. However, unlike others, I refuse to be so naive as to think they don't from time to time do things that are more than just unacceptable.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm sorry you've had such a poor experience with DIRECTV's CSRs of late. And I hope they fix everything to your satisfaction.

Alas, this thread stopped serving your needs rather quickly, so I've had to close it before it's time. (And I don't particularly like doing that.)

Good luck. Again, I hope they serve you and fix things soon.
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Received a well written PM from OP regarding closure.

First off, I didn't close this thread as a thread bashing DIRECTV. Most unfortunately, it had become a thread bashing the OP. 

While I have friends at DIRECTV, the company's image is not my problem to protect.  

And in a sense, by airing legitimate problems here, I feel DIRECTV has another channel to find these problems and address them. Making a better experience for more people in the long run.

Thread is reopened. Keep it about DIRECTV and helping Lord Vader. :backtotop

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Once suggestion I might make is to communicate with Customer Service via e-mail.

I have found that the 3-4 times I've done that, they respond pretty quickly...and more important...you get a person's name in the e-mail with whom you can even go back to for follow-up (and hold accountable too).


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Vader,

I'm sure this is unlikely considering the incidents were a month apart... but did you happen to make a change to your primary receiver... and perhaps your packaging wasn't pieced back together properly?


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Life's too short to get upset about customer service.


So just keep giving your money to a company and accept poor customer service.

Sounds like a plan to create yet even worse customer service.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Having been with them for 11 1/2 years and paying well over $200/month (9 receivers, several sports packages, etc.) with them, I have REALLY had it with DirecTV. Their monthly incompetence and yes, outright stupidity, has amazed even this grizzled veteran.
> 
> Two recent examples...
> 
> ...


I understand completely, I have been a longtime customer and recently got pushed to the boiling point. I switched to FIOS and have been happy. I know that when the time comes and I have to deal with their csrs, I'll have problems but I had to try it.

I got to the point where I just couldnt get anywhere with Directv and kept going around in circles and I was spending hours on the phone and my stress level was through the roof. They definitely need to do more training with the csrs, it's almost like they keep throwing bs at you untill you accept something and if you don't accept it, they don't know what to do. The average person would accept the bs and thank them only to have to call back later.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The problem with Sport Packages from D* is noted in the disclaimer of the package it's self.

Once subscribed NO refund's or credits for any reason During the start of the "Season" 

You are correct in the fact that you were billed -However_ because someone removed your service @ D* is still a non factor of the disclaimer NO REFUNDS or Credits on Sport packages.

As you know you got the best you can get, and that's the service restored.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

tomkarl said:


> So just keep giving your money to a company and accept poor customer service.
> 
> Sounds like a plan to create yet even worse customer service.


Perhaps you missed this part?



spartanstew said:


> D* has some negatives (as does every company), but for me (and most of the people here), the positives outweigh them. If that stops being the case, then just move on, but starting threads about poor customer service is a waste of time.


I would never continue giving money to a company that upset me with customer service issues to the point that the OP got upset. I'd be gone.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> The point is that life is all about how you react to things, not the things themselves.
> 
> I, too, had to *call D* twice in the past week* for errors on my bill. First CSR last week didn't know what they were talking about so I thanked them for their time, called back and got someone that took care of me.
> 
> ...


I think this is the point, a paying customer should not have to keep calling to get an issue fixed. Hoping that they get the one person that can fix their problem. Its bad service and people will leave after so much bad service.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

spoonman said:


> I think this is the point, a paying customer should not have to keep calling to get an issue fixed. Hoping that they get the one person that can fix their problem. Its bad service and people will leave after so much bad service.


Agreed. A customer should not have to keep calling. Unfortunately, they do. I'm not apologizing for that or saying it's right. I also agree that some people will leave after such bad service. It's just nowhere near the point for me to leave. The 30 minutes I spent on the phone over the last couple weeks is far outweighed by the positives I get with D*. Now, if I was calling about problems every month, that might be different. But for me, in my 9 years with D*, I've only had to call perhaps a dozen times and there's only been 2 or 3 where the CSR couldn't/wouldn't help me. That's a very small percentage of service issues. And based on the fact that I know going in to the call that I might get a CSR that is not properly trained (due to the threads about it here), I'm prepared for it and don't waste my time with them.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Agreed. A customer should not have to keep calling. Unfortunately, they do. I'm not apologizing for that or saying it's right. I also agree that some people will leave after such bad service. It's just nowhere near the point for me to leave. The 30 minutes I spent on the phone over the last couple weeks is far outweighed by the positives I get with D*. Now, if I was calling about problems every month, that might be different. But for me, in my 9 years with D*, I've only had to call perhaps a dozen times and there's only been 2 or 3 where the CSR couldn't/wouldn't help me. That's a very small percentage of service issues. And based on the fact that I know going in to the call that I might get a CSR that is not properly trained (due to the threads about it here), I'm prepared for it and don't waste my time with them.


That's the way it was for me, for many years, no problems except for the occasional billing thing or something like that that was corrected. But the problem is, once you do have an actual problem, in many cases, it's impossible to get the propper help. These are customers that Directv should be bending over backwards to help but it's just the opposite.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Nothing a Force choke can't solve.
> 
> Permanently.


Yeah. Forget about Faith, I find there lack of intelligence disturbing.


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

There honestly use to be a time when I bragged about DirecTV customer service. Not anymore. 

I am not sure what happened, but it seemed like in months it went from very positive experiences to very negative experiences. The last two years, my calls into DirecTV have been quite an adventure.

Normally I am a pretty calm guy when it comes to the front line employee. I had been there in the past as an employee and a manager. I know the types you get, but I also know the work is often thankless and stressful. So, generally, I am the guy who is very polite and considerate of those who work in the field. I have even on many occasions asked for a supervisor for the purposes of commending good customer service of the individual.

I have got to say, DirecTV really has pushed my buttons. In the last two years, I have had to ask for a supervisor on at least half my calls, I have had to really work to control my frustration and my blood pressure each time I call them. Is this to say every experience is bad? Certainly not. But, when it is bad (which seems like its been quite often of late), it is really bad.

So I feel your pain.

Finally, it always amazes me that when we see a post like this, there always has to be someone who says "so what" or "why post, it serves no purpose," or "go find your inner peace and shut up." I think this board is intended to discuss all issues surrounding DirecTV, both good and bad, and customer services issues are exactly one of the types of posts that belong on this board, regardless of the behavior of some of the respondents.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

To the apologists:

Kindly remember that what precipitated these exchanges was not malfeasance or idiocy on the part of "rookie" CSR but one would hope to be curable flaws in "the system" that caused the OP's subscriptions to be billed but not automatically turned on as appropriate.

The inexcusable response of the CSRs is a symptom of an entirely different and very real problem that is similarly frustrating and decidedly damaging to the overall customer experience as it compounds the authorization issue.

That problems like these happen should not be defended or explained away; they should be addressed with speed and determination by DIRECTV. For the OP, the evidence is clear that DIRECTV is not dealing swiftly or systematically with either problem.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

harsh said:


> To the apologists:
> 
> Kindly remember that what precipitated these exchanges was not malfeasance or idiocy on the part of "rookie" CSR but one would hope to be curable flaws in "the system" that caused the OP's subscriptions to be billed but not automatically turned on as appropriate.
> 
> ...


tell us your experiences/stories with DirecTv.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I'm generally a defender of DirecTV. Heck, I've been with them for 11 1/2 years. However, unlike others, I refuse to be so naive as to think they don't from time to time do things that are more than just unacceptable.


Lord Vader: Curious to know if you tried Retention?.Also if possible if you remember the names of the CSRs that gave you problems,it would be a good thing to give those names to DirecTV.The"Golden Arches" need a few more good people.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Having been with them for 11 1/2 years and paying well over $200/month (9 receivers, several sports packages, etc.) with them, I have REALLY had it with DirecTV. Their monthly incompetence and yes, outright stupidity, has amazed even this grizzled veteran.
> 
> Two recent examples...
> 
> ...


Man this sounds amazingly frustrating. You are having to constantly safeguard your programming and from DirecTV's perspective, you wrong at every turn. Man, that is seemingly like harrasment. I wonder if you called them to discuss your dissatisfaction and request some kind of offset to releive your stress that you endured in dealing with these and your other items, if that would help. What are your thoughts? I am thinking you're not done, because, what else is there really? I thinnk you should be able to get the NFL package for this fall without paying due to your frustrationa and stress, this seems like a very fair offset to me.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

bjdotson said:


> I find there lack of intelligence disturbing.


I can't add anything to this.

I guess anyone can make mistakes.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

I gave up on calling D* years ago. As for the McDonald's thing, I check my order before I leave, if not correct they make it right and most of the time throw something extra in.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

harsh said:


> To the apologists:
> 
> Kindly remember that what precipitated these exchanges was not malfeasance or idiocy on the part of "rookie" CSR but one would hope to be curable flaws in "the system" that caused the OP's subscriptions to be billed but not automatically turned on as appropriate.
> 
> ...


To the Dish Network customers:

I'm truly sorry you're so frustrated with our DirecTV service. However, it's refreshing and I'm actually pleased to see you consistently and so thoroughly looking out for our best interests by always scanning the DirecTV threads for issues, processing them, and regurgitating them back in other threads as first-hand accounts.

The fact that you're so swiftly and systematically addressing these issues here on dbstalk.com is fantastic. The problems with Dish Network must all be fixed due in no small part to your honesty, determination and forthrightness on the Dish side of dbstalk. Congratulations and kudos to you!


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

all I can say is that I have been down that road with Directv and that they don't listen.. and while "sports" are directv's claim to fame.. its the sports that the CONSTANTLY STUMBLE WITH. 

that they don't or aren't meeting the customers needs.. they aren't with the Brewers and Twins, I can tell you that.. and its a shame and a sham that they claim to be the "sports deliverer" for the industry.. its like selling gas for a quarter.. we do but we don't have any gas to sell..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> To the Dish Network customers:
> 
> I'm truly sorry you're so frustrated with our DirecTV service. However, it's refreshing and I'm actually pleased to see you consistently and so thoroughly looking out for our best interests by always scanning the DirecTV threads for issues, processing them, and regurgitating them back in other threads as first-hand accounts.
> 
> The fact that you're so swiftly and systematically addressing these issues here on dbstalk.com is fantastic. The problems with Dish Network must all be fixed due in no small part to your honesty, determination and forthrightness on the Dish side of dbstalk. Congratulations and kudos to you!


:up::up::up:


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

rkr0923 said:


> I gave up on calling D* years ago. As for the McDonald's thing, I check my order before I leave, if not correct they make it right and most of the time throw something extra in.


Don't know if I would do that at a fast food place. They are the best people in this world.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Perhaps we can avoid making this personal? 

The OP has been a long time DirecTV customer, and a regular here at DBSTalk.

As with any fellow customer, I wish him the best, and hope he returns to satisfactory service levels.


----------



## boelters (Feb 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> The point is that life is all about how you react to things, not the things themselves.
> 
> I, too, had to call D* twice in the past week for errors on my bill. First CSR last week didn't know what they were talking about so I thanked them for their time, called back and got someone that took care of me.
> 
> ...


This is from the Directv web site. It is called their Customer Promise:

"We strive to deliver the best television experience for you every day.
Committed to the principles of honesty and integrity, our employees are determined to provide you with prompt, courteous and excellent service.
We promise to do our best to resolve any issues that might arise as quickly as possible. And we will continue to develop the unique, innovative programming and services that you have come to expect and enjoy from DIRECTV."

While Directv does many thing great, they are really bad when there is a problem. They blame everyone else and do not take responsibility for their errors. If Directv was honest that they screwed up and offer something to customers that were effected in the way of a credit for lost or degraded service, Directv would get less of these types of posting. Directv fails to fulfill their promise. If they are not going to follow through, they should not make the promise!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Vader,
> 
> I'm sure this is unlikely considering the incidents were a month apart... but did you happen to make a change to your primary receiver... and perhaps your packaging wasn't pieced back together properly?


A good question, Greg, and rather apropo, because during the last couple months, including on the March 17th date in question when MLB EI was mysteriously deactivated, I did deactivate a troublesome receiver that was replaced with an HR22-100. While that one wasn't my primary receiver, it was done on the same date as the EI package disappeared. Of course, when I cann to activate a new receiver, I always make sure to remind them that there's no change in programming.

Why the EI package got deactivated remains a mystery, and an unacceptable one at that.

BTW, in January I had also replaced a dying receiver with a new one, and the dying one was listed as my primary for some odd reason (another specific model was supposed to be listed as my primary). They had to redo the setup then--no sports packages or anything like that disappeared--but get this: half of my receivers lost ALL their programming for a few hours. I didn't notice it right away because we weren't watching all receivers to notice it that quickly. We finally noticed it when I heard screams that some recordings never recorded.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> First off, I didn't close this thread as a thread bashing DIRECTV. Most unfortunately, it had become a thread bashing the OP.


Ah, Sith Lords and veteran college baseball umpires get used to it! It doesn't really bother me anymore.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

To those who suggested Emailing customer service:

I sent Chase Carey and Ellen Filipiak the same explanatory Email yesterday. We'll see if/when they reply. 

It was basically what I originally posted to begin this thread, but with colorful language and somewhat unfriendly terminology removed to keep it professional and courteous, even if it was still legitimately out of frustration and anger.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

A polite reminder, Gentlemen, to keep the posts on topic. I understand one or more recent ones may have been quickly deleted. I'm assuming this is because the mods wish to understandably prevent this thread from turning into a bash the OP or bash the people who criticize DirecTV. I'm sure that is the underlying intention of some die hard DirecTV fanboys, too: stir up things in order to get this thread (and similar ones) closed, thus shutting down criticism of DirecTV.

So, let's not go down that path. It was done once; I politely explained my concerns with Tom, who cleaned things up and reopened the thread; and we continued. In the meantime, I'll keep people updated on whether or not anyone from DirecTV responds to my two aforementioned Emails to Mr. Carey and Ms. Filipiak.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> A polite reminder, Gentlemen, to keep the posts on topic. I understand one or more recent ones may have been quickly deleted. I'm assuming this is because the mods wish to understandably prevent this thread from turning into a bash the OP or bash the people who criticize DirecTV. I'm sure that is the underlying intention of some die hard DirecTV fanboys, too: stir up things in order to get this thread (and similar ones) closed, thus shutting down criticism of DirecTV.
> 
> So, let's not go down that path. It was done once; I politely explained my concerns with Tom, who cleaned things up and reopened the thread; and we continued. In the meantime, I'll keep people updated on whether or not anyone from DirecTV responds to my two aforementioned Emails to Mr. Carey and Ms. Filipiak.


I look forward to hearing (seeing) their repsonse. I feel some retribution is in order for your services being neglected and causing you distress and time to deal with their clear error. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I'm sure that is the underlying intention of some die hard DirecTV fanboys, too: stir up things in order to get this thread (and similar ones) closed, thus shutting down criticism of DirecTV.


Why is it that if members don't bash D* with the same enthusiasm that others do, they're immediately labeled as fanboys? Or apologists? And it's apparently OK. But yet, if someone is called a complainer or a basher or something else, it's considered a personal attack. IMO, each are equally offensive.

Especially when it's written in the middle of a post that starts of with " A polite reminder". There's nothing polite about labeling people or accusing people of things for which you have no evidence and/or clue.

I've yet to see one member that has said D* is perfect (in any thread) or that they never make mistakes or that their customer service is always great. But yet, still attacks are made on them by the people who's lives are so filled with misery.

There's no great conspiracy. There's no master thread deletion plan. Everyone on this forum knows (or should know) that D*'s customer service can sometimes suck. Is it really necessary to post every time it happens? Should everyone that has a positive contact with a CSR post too? There's probably 10s of thousands of those every day. There was no other point to you starting this thread. Both of your problems were eventually rectified, so there was no help needed. There were no questions that needed answering. There was no advice sought. It's just plain and simply a ***** thread that added no new information, shed no light on any issues and offered nothing else useful.

Perhaps we should just have an Official D* CSR complaint thread, where everyone can share their stories in one place instead of cluttering up the forum with these posts that say the same thing every other day. And posts that attempt to label others should be removed and the poster should be suspended.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Why is it that if members don't bash D* with the same enthusiasm that others do, they're immediately labeled as fanboys? Or apologists? And it's apparently OK. But yet, if someone is called a complainer or a basher or something else, it's considered a personal attack. IMO, each are equally offensive.
> 
> Especially when it's written in the middle of a post that starts of with " A polite reminder". There's nothing polite about labeling people or accusing people of things for which you have no evidence and/or clue.
> ...


(Moderator reply) If a note is politely made to an anonymous group such as "fanboys" or "complainers" and does not single out members in particular that _can_ be ok. The keys are not picking on identified members and being relatively polite overall.

Mr. Vader picked on all groups equally. He did a good job of asking everyone to remain on the topic.

So let us return to topic once again. :backtotop

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Jaytee946 (Jan 29, 2008)

After my dealings with the inept CRS’s from QWEST communications the past few months, the OP’s problem with D* seem pale in comparison, and Lord Vader I truly hope your problem is resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Sometimes it's just rediculous how bad they can be..
I shut off a reciever once and they shut them all off.. had to call back and have them turn the rest back on.. and it's not the only case of this I've heard of..

Luckly I almost never call them.. Rest of their service has been great tho for me..


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> ...
> Perhaps we should just have an Official D* CSR complaint thread, where everyone can share their stories in one place instead of cluttering up the forum with these posts that say the same thing every other day. ...


It may not be a bad idea. Sometimes you need to just vent. And this is a good place to do that as we all have been there...


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Why is it that if members don't bash D* with the same enthusiasm that others do, they're immediately labeled as fanboys? Or apologists? .
> 
> .


Those labled "apologists" aren't members who "don't bash D* with the same enthusiasm as others", those labeled "apologists" are members who jump in on any thread critical of D* and either trivialize whatever issue the OP on that particular thread is critical of or explain the issue away as not possibly being D*'s fault.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Perhaps we should just have an Official D* CSR complaint thread, where everyone can share their stories in one place instead of cluttering up the forum with these posts that say the same thing every other day. And posts that attempt to label others should be removed and the poster should be suspended.


I think this would be a big disservice to the community. Should we put all DVR related issues in one thread? all programming issues in one thread? 
Customer service is no different than any other aspect of the product. If complaint threads are popping up "every other day", that is an indicator that something is terribly wrong with the system in place. If you chose to "accept" poor customer service as fact of life that is your choice, but that doesn't make it right or fair to ask that everyone else do the same. More it importantly, it certainly won't help change it.


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Why is it that if members don't bash D* with the same enthusiasm that others do, they're immediately labeled as fanboys? Or apologists? And it's apparently OK. But yet, if someone is called a complainer or a basher or something else, it's considered a personal attack. IMO, each are equally offensive.
> 
> Especially when it's written in the middle of a post that starts of with " A polite reminder". There's nothing polite about labeling people or accusing people of things for which you have no evidence and/or clue.
> 
> ...


I believe it's important for these kind of threads to be posted here. Just as some of us participate in the CE program to help improve Directv's services, posting these types of issues will hopefully help Directv to improve their customer service as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

raott said:


> Those labled "apologists" aren't members who "don't bash D* with the same enthusiasm as others", those labeled "apologists" are members who jump in on any thread critical of D* and either trivialize whatever issue the OP on that particular thread is critical of or explain the issue away as not possibly being D*'s fault.


It would appear from seeing the use of this kind of remark, that some posters may be quick to assign labels in both directions, and yes, they trivialize *either* point of view in the process.

Terms like "apologist, fanboy, troll, and others" all belong in one big bucket - the verbiage trash can. Likely, when members see any those kinds of labels being used, the author of those posts open themselves up to non-productive retorts and being devalued as a poster.

Labels like those reap no benefit and discourage open dialog.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

we're straying into bad territory here again.


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

raott said:


> Those labled "apologists" aren't members who "don't bash D* with the same enthusiasm as others", those labeled "apologists" are members who jump in on any thread critical of D* and either trivialize whatever issue the OP on that particular thread is critical of or explain the issue away as not possibly being D*'s fault.


huge +1 from me on this point


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

*There are two sides to every story. *

People start threads that complain about something. Are we all expected to agree with the person complaining? If we are, I missed that memo. If there aren't two sides to a discussion then this place would be very boring. I, for one, don't try to "explain it away" but rather provide possible reasons for an issue so it can be discussed. For that I often get labeled as an apologist. :shrug:


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> *There are two sides to every story. *
> 
> People start threads that complain about something. Are we all expected to agree with the person complaining? If we are, I missed that memo. If there aren't two sides to a discussion then this place would be very boring. I, for one, don't try to "explain it away" but rather provide possible reasons for an issue so it can be discussed. For that I often get labeled as an apologist. :shrug:


very good point, and for the last part I apologize


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> *There are two sides to every story. *


Actually, that's not always true. In customer service, for example:

Rule #1: The customer is always right.
Rule #2: If the customer is wrong, see rule #1.

So the two sides of this story are: someone who paid for service they didn't get, and the service provider who can't easily figure out (or doesn't want to figure out) how to either give him the service or at least give him his money back. Mistakes happen. It's when they don't get fixed that causes issues. If the CSR was a rookie that needed help, he should have called his supervisor. The customer should not have to do that.  Also, it's a sign that the CSRs need more training before they are turned loose, or that D*'s system is too complicated and inflexible.

And of course these types of posts belong in this forum. Part of the service we are paying for is customer service. Actually, we are paying for GOOD customer service. Even if the product is great, if it has lousy service than it should generally be avoided.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> Actually, that's not always true. In customer service, for example:
> 
> Rule #1: The customer is always right.
> Rule #2: If the customer is wrong, see rule #1.
> ...


I yield to your right to have an opinion on this. I wasn't just talking about this thread in my previous post when I said there's two sides to every story. I believe Vader has/had a legitimate problem that should have been rectified. The conversation, however, veered off into the "apologist" versus "detractor" debate which is what I was addressing. Sorry I continued the discussion off course...

:backtotop


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> *There are two sides to every story. *
> 
> People start threads that complain about something. Are we all expected to agree with the person complaining? If we are, I missed that memo. If there aren't two sides to a discussion then this place would be very boring. I, for one, don't try to "explain it away" but rather provide possible reasons for an issue so it can be discussed. For that I often get labeled as an apologist. :shrug:


The problem in this case is that the opposing argument was not made to the complaint itself, but rather the posting of it altogether. Basically, the OP was told that his angst was unjustified and that he should just learn to accept DirecTVs customer support deficiencies as a fact of life and to get over it. :nono:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> I think this would be a big disservice to the community. Should we put all DVR related issues in one thread? all programming issues in one thread?
> Customer service is no different than any other aspect of the product. *If complaint threads are popping up "every other day", that is an indicator that something is terribly wrong with the system in place. *If you chose to "accept" poor customer service as fact of life that is your choice, but that doesn't make it right or fair to ask that everyone else do the same. More it importantly, it certainly won't help change it.


We can all agree that D* has service issues, but the number of posts here are not an indicator of that. How many CSR calls does D* receive in a week? 10,000? 20,000? The 10 threads that are started here regarding it are a drop in the bucket.

And if the desire is really to have D* notice (and not just the desire to start a thread for attention), what do you really think is better? Several random threads popping up that D* may or may not notice? Or, one dedicated thread that someone at D* can pay attention to?

IMO, the point of posting such threads is rarely about trying to draw attention to the problem in the hopes of fixing it, it's usually more about "look at me, look at me".

And finally, just because people don't start threads on the subject or don't get angry does not mean they "accept poor service". I don't know of anyone that accepts poor service. Not everyone receives poor service. Of the 30 or so times I've dealt with D* on the phone over the last 8 years, I think I've run across two CSR's that were clueless. No big deal to me. I just hung up and called back. Should I have to? Probably not, but I also realize that with hundreds of CSR's there's always going to be bad apples and it's just not worth my time to get angry or frustrated if I happen to get one of them on the phone. If I continually received poor service, I'd be gone. It's that simple.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> The problem in this case is that the opposing argument was not made to the complaint itself, but rather the posting of it altogether. Basically, the OP was told that his angst was unjustified and that he should just learn to accept DirecTVs customer support deficiencies as a fact of life and to get over it. :nono:


IMO, everyone on this board knows that some of the CSR's aren't very good. If you know that and call and get one, what should you do? Continue to try and talk to them and get mad and raise your blood pressure? Or just hang up and call again?

Doesn't mean you shouldn't be able to make one call and get resolution, but there's usually no reason to get angry over it.

Do people really think they can convince or educate an clueless CSR once they know they have one on the phone? That's akin to doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results. That's crazy.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> I think this would be a big disservice to the community. Should we put all DVR related issues in one thread? all programming issues in one thread?
> Customer service is no different than any other aspect of the product.


But we do put all Cutting Edge issues in one thread. Why? Because it's easier for D* to read/notice them and do something about it. As I said, if the goal is really to bring these issues to D*'s attention and hopefully get them to improve, there's no reason not to have one official CSR complaint thread.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> But we do put all Cutting Edge issues in one thread. Why? Because it's easier for D* to read/notice them and do something about it. As I said, if the goal is really to bring these issues to D*'s attention and hopefully get them to improve, there's no reason not to have one official CSR complaint thread.


All CE Issues are hardly in one thread. Every CE release has it own issues thread. There are currently 246 "CE Issues" threads including 7 different "stickies". On top of that there are a multitude of CE Topic threads discussing all kinds of different CE related issues. If you argument is to have a devoted forum to Customer Service in which threads can be posted and maintained that deal with the individual aspects of customer service, then I would agree completely. But lumping every customer support issue in a single thread would not work.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> We can all agree that D* has service issues, but the number of posts here are not an indicator of that. How many CSR calls does D* receive in a week? 10,000? 20,000? The 10 threads that are started here regarding it are a drop in the bucket.


Considering that roughly 2,000,000 DirecTV accounts will be terminated voluntarily by customers the threads here may be indicative of some pretty large issues. They could be of value to DirecTV if they wish to improve their service and also to potential customers in knowing what they may be getting involved with.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> But lumping every customer support issue in a single thread would not work.


Why? What "wouldn't work" about it?

Of course, there's different CE issues threads for different releases. Things change with each one. It's also very common to have one thread discussing a specific issue (the tivo announcement, the brrrrp thread, etc.). IMO, poor customer service is a specific issue and if more attention needs to be given to it, then a dedicated thread is the only way it will happen.

Now, if someone needs help with a service issue or has questions, additional threads should be started to accomplish that (just like with everything else - including the CE's), but if people just want to post about their poor customer service experience (to share or rant or whatever, with no other reason for posting it), then a dedicated thread will accomplish much more than individual threads scattered across the forum every will.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Considering that roughly 2,000,000 DirecTV accounts will be terminated voluntarily by customers the threads here may be indicative of some pretty large issues. They could be of value to DirecTV if they wish to improve their service and also to potential customers in knowing what they may be getting involved with.


Yep, they could be of value. So, I'll ask again. Do you think it would be more valuable for someone at D* to have one thread to go to and monitor customer service issues? OR would it be more valuable to have that same information scattered across threads that may or may not even be noticed?

Heck, it wouldn't surprise me to have ellen filipak monitor one specific thread and be proactive. That won't/can't be done with multiple threads.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> We can all agree that D* has service issues, but the number of posts here are not an indicator of that. How many CSR calls does D* receive in a week? 10,000? 20,000? The 10 threads that are started here regarding it are a drop in the bucket.


I would imagine that the threads started here are probably proportional to the amount of non-threads started elsewhere. If there are 1000 members here who start 10 threads in a month, then I think it's probably safe to guesstimate that 10,000,000 subscribers probably creates about 100,000 "that sucked" conversations a month.



spartanstew said:


> And if the desire is really to have D* notice (and not just the desire to start a thread for attention), what do you really think is better? Several random threads popping up that D* may or may not notice? Or, one dedicated thread that someone at D* can pay attention to?


If I were the person responsible for gathering information, I would prefer them to be in organized forum space with threads devoted to individual aspects of customer service, certainly not in 1 enormous, all-encompassing thread.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> certainly not in 1 enormous, all-encompassing thread.


A thread is only enormous if you haven't read any of it. I subscribe to over 30 threads at AVS, some of which have over 3000 posts (and one thread at bluray.com that has over 5000 posts). They're not enormous to me. Takes me just a few minutes each day to read the 3 or 4 new posts and am kept well informed. IF someone at D* wanted to find out info about customer service, having one thread would be the easiest, most time efficient way to do it. I don't even think that's really debatable. It might be easier for US to have multiple threads. It might be more enjoyable for US to have lots of threads to comment in, but if the true goal is bringing these items to D*'s attention, then it needs to be done in a way that's easily monitored for THEM. But, I have a feeling that's not really the goal of any of these threads and a consolidated, efficient thread about issues will never happen.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

A thread with bad interactions won't solve anything because they'll continue to happen. Every company out there with a customer service department is going to have a bad interaction happen.

There is also what people want vs what they get as well. Some people want something and won't get it. They feel that this is poor customer service. Well maybe it was or wasn't that's an opinion and not one that will ever change even with a discussion about it on a forum.

I honestly don't know what the OP was expecting he obviously felt that something was unresolved as he sent emails off to see what is going to be done. However this just goes down to what customers and companies are agreeing with what customer service is. If you are unhappy with something then have some money or a gift and your happiness is bought. Companies already know that small percentage of their interactions will be great or horrible and most will be satisfactory. 

The first company that I see that doesn't offer discounts/promotions and have specialized departments like retention or office of the president type scenarios will be one that I know is serious about customer service. However it's cheaper to give someone a discount then it is to pay for real customer service and we're ok with that.


----------



## twguccu (May 27, 2007)

The only thing surprising about Vader's recent experience is that this is his first experience with the astonishing incompetence of the CSR's at DirecTV. I literally laughed out loud reading his experience becasuse I have been there before and the level of frustration is palpable. Set aside the fact that most of us can be tolerant of frontline CSR's that may not have thorough knowledge of all of the programming nuances (I can't count the # of times D* has improperly defended themselves with the blackout rules), but when you get Supervisors that know fractionally more than the frontline people it is more than a little irritating.

Vader didn't even mention the on hold silences as feebly trained frontline employees seek out assistance from the more seasoned "experts" then come back and not even respond to the question you asked.

Anyone who says customer service at D* is acceptable has rarely used it. I can't remember the last time I called and actually had a good experience.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

Look, the thread topic started "A longtime customer is really FED UP with DirecTV "
so you pretty much know it's not gonna be hats off to the fine job D* does. With that headline if you don't wanna read how bad D* can be, then don't click on it!


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

I am not in any way going to attempt to diminish anyone's frustration with D*, but I would like to point out that in my years with Comcrap, I would have been overjoyed to have had any issue solved with *just one phone call* and referral to a supervisor.

It is bad when you are not getting what you paid for and what you were promised, but trust me, it could be much worse.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Yep, they could be of value. So, I'll ask again. Do you think it would be more valuable for someone at D* to have one thread to go to and monitor customer service issues? OR would it be more valuable to have that same information scattered across threads that may or may not even be noticed?
> 
> Heck, it wouldn't surprise me to have ellen filipak monitor one specific thread and be proactive. That won't/can't be done with multiple threads.


One thread would be useless...meander off track and not help with the myriad of different issues. It's much like the More HD thread...in another section. It's too long, no one can read it all and much won't apply to a specific issue. Someone requesting PBS in Palm Beach isn't interested in someone else requesting Travel Channel in HD.

Much the same...someone complaining about bad service on an install appointment isn't going to be helped by another complaint about bad service on a request to get a channel added.

Now, could some of the Titles be better crafted...for sure. But...if DirecTV was all that concerned I'm pretty sure they could hire a person to read the threads on this forum and a couple of others and report back on a regular basis. It's not that hard. I'll bet you read most of the threads here and it's not your fulltime job.

Actually, I'm pretty sure they already do that..and they do more than just read.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

hey, now we know where Ken S works


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

SpartanStew, Ken S,

Thanks for your suggestions and inputs. 

At this point we find it better for DBStalk to have each CSR issue as a separate thread. That way, we can help to solve the issues. DBStalk'ers are very good at helping people.  

From what I've gathered, DIRECTV people seem to read many threads in several forums of DBStalk. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Ken S said:


> One thread would be useless...meander off track and not help with the myriad of *different issues*. It's much like the More HD thread...in another section. It's too long, *no one can read it all* and much won't apply to a *specific issue*. Someone requesting PBS in Palm Beach isn't interested in someone else requesting Travel Channel in HD.
> 
> Much the same...someone complaining about bad service on an install appointment *isn't going to be helped* by another complaint about bad service on a request to get a channel added.
> 
> ...


You're missing the point Ken.

If people have issues that they need help with (regarding service or anything else), then obviously a thread should be started (I believe I've mentioned that already).

If, however, people just want to post about their bad experiences when no help or assistance is needed (like this thread) a compilation thread is the perfect solution.

There's no reason for people to read the whole thread (although many will follow it from start to finish) as it's not the same as requesting HD channels.

IF (and granted that's a big IF) D* wanted an employee to monitor issues, they wouldn't need to hire someone to peruse the forum for several hours per day. They could subscribe to an issues thread, read about it right away (and hopefully decide what to do) and only have to spend 10 - 15 minutes per day doing so.

It's not that complicated.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> SpartanStew, Ken S,
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions and inputs.
> 
> ...


And that's the way it should be Tom.

However, threads started just to ***** that have no issue and have nothing to solve are rarely productive and just make it more difficult for D* AND members of the forum to wade through threads.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

This isn't a DIRECTV praise forum.  Every member is given leave to have a rant, vent, or complain--politely. Then we offer to help.

With that, let us move back to Lord Vader's particular issue. Last call. :backtotop


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> hey, now we know where Ken S works


Busted! Although, I'm sure they like me as a paying customer.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ken S said:


> Busted! Although, I'm sure they like me as a paying customer.


 join the wagon circle


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> However, threads started just to ***** that have no issue and have nothing to solve are rarely productive


But in this case, the OP had three real issues: (1) turning off of sports subscriptions, (2) inability of DirecTV customer service reps to recognize that he was not receiving a service he paid for and fix the problem, and (3) getting a credit for service he paid for and did not receive.

And the OP received suggestions in this thread on how to deal with the first two issues, as well as an explanation that he is unlikely to get resolution to the third issue.

And the OP indicated that he would report back after he receives a response from DirecTV on these issues, which would be helpful to other board members who encounter similar issues.

Doesn't sound unproductive to me. It might not be of interest to you, but it is certainly productive. And if this thread is difficult to wade through, perhaps it is not the fault of the OP and those who are discussing the issues he encountered.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Upstream said:


> But in this case, the OP had three real issues: (1) turning off of sports subscriptions, (2) inability of DirecTV customer service reps to recognize that he was not receiving a service he paid for and fix the problem, and (3) getting a credit for service he paid for and did not receive.
> 
> And the OP received suggestions in this thread on how to deal with the first two issues, as well as an explanation that he is unlikely to get resolution to the third issue.
> 
> ...


Well, it appears I'm in the minority here (from posts, not PM's), so I guess I'll just agree to disagree and leave the thread at that. The first two points you mention were already solved when he posted. The "suggestions" to Email people to get the credits were also already done by the OP.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> The first two points you mention were already solved when he posted.


The first two issues had were symptomatically addressed, but certainly not solved. He encountered those issues last month, and they were addressed. He encountered the same thing again this month, and again it was addressed. "Solved" is when the root cause of the problems are addressed and the problems are prevented.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Upstream said:


> "Solved" is when the root cause of the problems are addressed and the problems are prevented.


Agreed. I just don't think anyone here has that ability.

And this will be my last comment on the subject (everyone rejoices): If the desire is really to have the root cause addressed and solved, then one specific CSR issues thread would IMO do more to assist with that than what happens currently (and heck, after all this time and still so many issues, it couldn't make it worse).


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

rkr0923 said:


> Look, the thread topic started "A longtime customer is really FED UP with DirecTV "
> so you pretty much know it's not gonna be hats off to the fine job D* does. With that headline if you don't wanna read how bad D* can be, then don't click on it!


I'm with you on that. For the life of me I can never understand why people that say they hate these kind of threads keep posting in them. The only thing I can think of is to keep racking up the post counts. If you hate these threads and people complaining why do you continue to post in them? I think that is why people can be labled as apologists. They say the hate these threads but our quick to enter them and get their point across. I've never seen anything like it. The OP has an ongoing problem and is getting fed up. Then we have the inevitable "That happens with every company". Yea we know that,but we are talking about D* here not every company. Just please give the guy a break before you come in and say "Life is to short....blah blah blah" We know life is to short,but D* should be doing better and it keeps happeing to the guy. Again if you don't like the thread please don't comment.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

rkr0923 said:


> Look, the thread topic started "A longtime customer is really FED UP with DirecTV "
> so you pretty much know it's not gonna be hats off to the fine job D* does. With that headline if you don't wanna read how bad D* can be, then don't click on it!





ehilbert1 said:


> I'm with you on that. For the life of me I can never understand why people that say they hate these kind of threads keep posting in them. The only thing I can think of is to keep racking up the post counts. If you hate these threads and people complaining why do you continue to post in them? I think that is why people can be labled as apologists. They say the hate these threads but our quick to enter them and get their point across. I've never seen anything like it. The OP has an ongoing problem and is getting fed up. Then we have the inevitable "That happens with every company". Yea we know that,but we are talking about D* here not every company. Just please give the guy a break before you come in and say "Life is to short....blah blah blah" We know life is to short,but D* should be doing better and it keeps happeing to the guy. Again if you don't like the thread please don't comment.


Well said! X2 :goodjob:


----------



## Balestrom (Jan 12, 2007)

ehilbert1 said:


> I'm with you on that. For the life of me I can never understand why people that say they hate these kind of threads keep posting in them. The only thing I can think of is to keep racking up the post counts. If you hate these threads and people complaining why do you continue to post in them? I think that is why people can be labled as apologists. They say the hate these threads but our quick to enter them and get their point across. I've never seen anything like it. The OP has an ongoing problem and is getting fed up. Then we have the inevitable "That happens with every company". Yea we know that,but we are talking about D* here not every company. Just please give the guy a break before you come in and say "Life is to short....blah blah blah" We know life is to short,but D* should be doing better and it keeps happeing to the guy. Again if you don't like the thread please don't comment.


:biggthump
Don't think I could have said it better.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> The first two points you mention were already solved when he posted.


The authorization _incidents_ may have been solved (bandaided) but that doesn't mean that the authorization _problem_ has been solved. By your logic it was "solved" the first time yet it happened again a short time later. There's a non-negligible chance that it will happen again unless a concerted effort is made to identify and correct the root cause as opposed to chalking it up to something that is just going to happen.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Just an FYI, guys:

As of this posting, I have not heard one peep from either the office of Mr. Carey or Ms. Filipiak. 

This disappoints me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Just an FYI, guys:
> 
> As of this posting, I have not heard one peep from either the office of Mr. Carey or Ms. Filipiak.
> 
> This disappoints me.


Assuming their typical schedules, and the fact that (like almost every other executives) they have folks who screen all communications first, perhaps its actually a good sign, in that you messages may actually get to those folks and in turn, get a reply.

We can only hope.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Indeed. We'll see if/when they reply.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

ehilbert1 said:


> I'm with you on that. For the life of me I can never understand why people that say they hate these kind of threads keep posting in them. The only thing I can think of is to keep racking up the post counts. If you hate these threads and people complaining why do you continue to post in them? I think that is why people can be labled as apologists. They say the hate these threads but our quick to enter them and get their point across. I've never seen anything like it. The OP has an ongoing problem and is getting fed up. Then we have the inevitable "That happens with every company". Yea we know that,but we are talking about D* here not every company. Just please give the guy a break before you come in and say "Life is to short....blah blah blah" We know life is to short,but D* should be doing better and it keeps happeing to the guy. Again if you don't like the thread please don't comment.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I received a call late this afternoon from DirecTV's Customer Advocate Team. They were responding to my Emails sent to Chase Carey and Ellen Filipiak. I spoke with a woman named Autumn who had read my Email to Chase and Ellen. 

Of all the things about which I was irritated, I explained to Autumn that the incorrect statements/assertions by the DirecTV CSRs were the most irritating. She admitted she wasn't too pleased with that either. As she agreed, a CSR shouldn't give one reason for why certain channels or packages were missing, then come back later with a different reason, then again come back with a 3rd reason! 

She agreed that it made the CSRs "look unknowledgeable." She also stated that she was going to contact others in her company who are in charge of educating CSRs on this stuff. Finally, she did credit my account an amount that I believe is sufficient. I never asked for a credit while on the phone with her, because truthfully, I wasn't looking for handouts and giveaways, though I sure wasn't going to reject them.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Vader,

I'm glad they acted upon your e-mails, and in a manner that respected your problems.

I always have mixed emotions about these resolutions. While being happy they did right in the end by the customer, I sure as heck wish things didn't have to get that messed up to begin with.

In the end, though, I am happy they worked something out for you! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

You're welcome.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Woohoo, Lord Vader! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the update.

One lesson learned for all of us is that perhaps taking a calm and methodical approach to first communicate with the CSRs, and then upwards if satisfaction is not there, reaps better results than ranting, raving, or any other highl-emotional approach.

Congrats on your efforts and success in a resolution, and more important, being heard as all customers deserve. 

While I personally have not had to deal with a situation like yours, this also raises my respect for the fact that DirecTV did come back to deal with you in a respectful and postive manner.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Now we'll see what problems I encounter next month.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I received a call late this afternoon from DirecTV's Customer Advocate Team. They were responding to my Emails sent to Chase Carey and Ellen Filipiak. I spoke with a woman named Autumn who had read my Email to Chase and Ellen.
> 
> Of all the things about which I was irritated, I explained to Autumn that the incorrect statements/assertions by the DirecTV CSRs were the most irritating. She admitted she wasn't too pleased with that either. As she agreed, a CSR shouldn't give one reason for why certain channels or packages were missing, then come back later with a different reason, then again come back with a 3rd reason!
> 
> She agreed that it made the CSRs "look unknowledgeable." She also stated that she was going to contact others in her company who are in charge of educating CSRs on this stuff. Finally, she did credit my account an amount that I believe is sufficient. I never asked for a credit while on the phone with her, because truthfully, I wasn't looking for handouts and giveaways, though I sure wasn't going to reject them.


Thanks for staying with it! 
Maybe some change will come about due to your case, maybe not. But certainly, nothing will change if we just "accept it and move on"...


----------

